# Sub-£150 monitor recommendations



## scaminatrix (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all, got a new job and can _finally_ afford a new monitor. £150 is my budget, may be able to stretch for something that's highly recommended.

Needs:

1080p or higher
£150-ish
From the usual reputable sites: Scan, ebuyer, dabs, Aria, Amazon etc.

If I can get a 120Hz (not for 3D) or 2560x1440 I will, but it's not looking likely  Anything more than 1 years warranty is great too.

I'm looking for a monitor that is hopefully tried and tested etc.

Thanks peeps


----------



## Ra97oR (Nov 18, 2012)

Loving my LG IPS225, great colour, decent pixel density due to being small. Best is the price tag at £100 odd.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Loving my LG IPS225, great colour, decent pixel density due to being small. Best is the price tag at £100 odd.



Yeah, go for the LG IPS screen, you should be able to bag one at just over £100. Beautiful colours without breaking bank.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 18, 2012)

Just been offered one of these for £100 through PM from one of our most valued TPU'ers 

Cheers for the recommendations tho peeps


----------



## Ra97oR (Nov 19, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Just been offered one of these for £100 through PM from one of our most valued TPU'ers
> 
> Cheers for the recommendations tho peeps



Oh nom nom nom nom. Lucky bastard.


----------

